# Loveland to Wheatridge commute - Help!



## ciaccmo (Jan 23, 2008)

Does anyone have a good route that I could use to ride from Loveland to Wheatridge and back for my daily commute? Maybe even driving part of the way and riding the rest. I feel like the further west I go, the less traffic.

I'm tired of driving I-25 and I'm fed up with not having enough time in a day to get in enough training. I'm trying to solve the two problems with one solution. The next problem in my way is the fact that I'm fairly new to the area, and I don't know what roads are ride-able and which aren't from google maps. 

Maybe there is a good online tool. I looked at a few cities' bike route maps, but they are not very clear, and I'm not opposed to using roads to keep my time down. 

Thanks in advance! :thumbsup:


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Where in Loveland? Where in Wheatridge?


----------



## ciaccmo (Jan 23, 2008)

right near 34 and 25 in Loveland. and Wadsworth and 38th in WR.

-C


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

That's tough. Generally, there's good riding from the west side (near Marianna Buttes) down through Hygiene and around the east side of Boulder. Then you can head further south on secondary streets through Arvada. That's about 60 miles - one way. I don't know of anything on the east side of Loveland - except for the I-25 frontage road. Either way, that is a long, long, long commute.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I live in Strongmont and have been riding north of the Metro area for a while. 

How long is it total? Try using mapmyride.com to get an idea. This route will take you to, or close to a Park-n-Ride: http://www.mapmyride.com/route/us/co/loveland/599541186177 

You could bike in, drive home, drive in, bike home etc. I did this with a 40 mile commute for a few weeks and it was nice. 

There are also several Park-n-Ride lots north of Denver. You could leave a car there if you do the half-way thing. Personally, I'd rather ride the norther, more rural half of that route.

I've ridden on 287, which is fine. There is a big shoulder. You could also take a frontage road. County Road 7 is nice, as are numerous others. Buy a Gazetter.


----------



## ciaccmo (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah i have considered the halfway idea. I would probably just do the southern part of the ride, since i don't like to leave my car places (originally from philly... can you blame me?). Is there a park-n-ride north of 120th but south of longmont? If i took 287 south, i think i could do allot of the mileage there, but getting to WR from there is tough b/c 121 isn't that bike friendly. Driving in halfway, i would still try to do about 30 miles each way, if not more. 

I think i will look into traveling closer out towards Boulder. I'm heading to the track sunday, might take that opportunity to get lost and find a good route. 

I'm going to give the mapmyride.com idea a shot too. Pablo, did you use any trails north of metro? I see some glimpses of them, but dont know where they go.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

I wouldn't ride 287 personally...way too many riders have been killed on that stretch of road lately.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

ciaccmo said:


> Yeah i have considered the halfway idea. I would probably just do the southern part of the ride, since i don't like to leave my car places (originally from philly... can you blame me?). Is there a park-n-ride north of 120th but south of longmont? If i took 287 south, i think i could do allot of the mileage there, but getting to WR from there is tough b/c 121 isn't that bike friendly. Driving in halfway, i would still try to do about 30 miles each way, if not more.
> 
> I think i will look into traveling closer out towards Boulder. I'm heading to the track sunday, might take that opportunity to get lost and find a good route.
> 
> I'm going to give the mapmyride.com idea a shot too. Pablo, did you use any trails north of metro? I see some glimpses of them, but dont know where they go.


There are several Park-n-Ride locals. http://www.rtd-denver.com/parknride/index.html

I know there are lots of trails, but you should get a map. I've seen some on the internets.


----------



## ciaccmo (Jan 23, 2008)

seriously... some kills on that road? whats the avg. driving speed? i dont take it south, only north to FC. Dually noted however. what parts have people been killed? not like it matters too much, i suppose one stretch of road is just as good as another when it comes to an accident. 

thanks for the park and ride info! i will do some searches for maps. I've seen a few cluttered ones before, but i just felt the need to inquire for local rider advice (safe roads, etc). 


(hahah! i have to laugh at your use of "internets" i love it! i use it at work allot, or "interwebs" people never seem to understand).


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=2541091*

Here's a suggested route starting at Boulder Table Mesa PNR. You can trim the miles by parking at the PNR along 36 or parking lots between Mile 5-17. Mile 5, Dillon and McCaslin in Louisville maybe a good starting point too. Park at PNR or Lowes. Then follow my map. The only part that I'm not familiar is last part from Wadsworth/48th to Wadsworth/38. Everything before that is safe. While you're at work, see if you can find a safe way to get on the MUT at Wadworth and 48th. Maybe you can ride into 48th street then go south on Upham? Good luck!


----------



## ciaccmo (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey thanks Wazco! i think i could make that work.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*Also Phillip/Cononco is taking over Sun/Storage tech*



ciaccmo said:


> Hey thanks Wazco! i think i could make that work.


Contstruction will be underway soon and may have to detour. Just use this route to go around it http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=2541298 Enjoy!


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

There is a park-n-ride at Colorado and 120th (I think) From there it is close to the Platte River Trail, follow that to Clear Creek Trail. Get off CC Trail before Wadsworth, like where it goes under 44th, and meander throught he neighborhood to get to 38th and Wads.


----------

